# Celebrity and Wrestler Lookalikes



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Former Northern Ireland footbaler, Iain Dowie










Kane


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Roman Reigns









Robert Trujillo - Metallica Bassist


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Dwayne Johnson









The Rock






*


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

I suppose the clue is in the name, but fuck it.
Jim Morrison








John Morrison









Maybe this is just me, but...
Sebastian Vettel








Christian









Let's not forget...
Jon Bon Jovi








Jericho


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

A few:

Roman Reigns and Rob Trujillo (from Metallica)

















Brian Pillman and Kurt Cobain

















Eric Rowan and Justin Foley (Killswitch Engage drummer)


















Chris Jericho and Gordon Ramsay


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Brad Maddox










Jon Snow


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's not usually the case but here Miranda Lambert looks alot like Trish Stratus









*


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Roman Reigns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow they look exactly alike.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Wow they look exactly alike.



Good one!


----------

